# Welche Rollengröße zum Spinnfischen auf Zander???



## Flo-Zanderkönig (22. März 2007)

Hi ich wollte mir eine neue Spinnrolle leisten..nur jetzt die Frage welche Rollegröße nimmt ihr????
1500 oder doch lieber die 2000???


mfg Flo


----------



## NorbertF (22. März 2007)

*AW: Welche Rollengröße zum Spinnfischen auf Zander???*

4000. Warum? Ich spinnfische mit Geflochtener, die hält ne Menge aus. Das Getriebe der 4000er ist stabiler, ich kann weiter werfen weil der Durchmesser der Spule grösser ist und die Schnur hat weniger Kringel.
Einziger Nachteil: es passt viel drauf, aber durch Unterfüttern mit mono (ohnehin ein muss) ist das egal.
Also 4000er Grösse.


----------



## Feeder-Freak (22. März 2007)

*AW: Welche Rollengröße zum Spinnfischen auf Zander???*

3000.


----------



## kintaro (22. März 2007)

*AW: Welche Rollengröße zum Spinnfischen auf Zander???*

3000-4000 kommt auf die rute und das gewässer an.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (22. März 2007)

*AW: Welche Rollengröße zum Spinnfischen auf Zander???*



kintaro schrieb:


> 3000-4000 kommt auf die rute und das gewässer an.


per default würd ich auch eine 3000 nehmen, oder eben die 4000 und besonders dann wenn die auch noch andere Aufgaben hat. Eine 2000 paßt schön auf ein L-Tackle, also für die kleinen Köder. Alles darunter an Rollen sehe ich mehr als Equipment für den kleinen Bach oder Teich.


----------



## esox82 (22. März 2007)

*AW: Welche Rollengröße zum Spinnfischen auf Zander???*

hallo flo,
ich hab auch eine 4000er mit wechselspulen,eine für geflochtene,eine für 200m 35er und noch ne kleinere
mfg Andy


----------



## heinzrch (22. März 2007)

*AW: Welche Rollengröße zum Spinnfischen auf Zander???*

ich hab an der leichten Twisterrute ne 2500er und an der "dicken" Gummifischrute immer ne 4000er (mit Zweitspule mit 0.30er Mono auch gleich die Hechtrolle...)
Wenn ich mit nur einer Rolle auskommen müsste, immer die 4000er...


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (22. März 2007)

*AW: Welche Rollengröße zum Spinnfischen auf Zander???*

Hmmm 3000er oder 4000er.......
Mein Handgelenk wird mir warscheinlich die 3000er danken da ich öfters mal länger twistern gehe.......


mfg Flo


----------



## Veit (22. März 2007)

*AW: Welche Rollengröße zum Spinnfischen auf Zander???*

Auf alle Fälle ne 3000er


----------



## heinzrch (22. März 2007)

*AW: Welche Rollengröße zum Spinnfischen auf Zander???*

vergiß es: 3000er und 4000er sind mit identischem Getriebegehäuse ausgestattet, d.h. z.B. bei der Capricorn sind das gerade mal 20g zwischen der 3000er und 4000er Größe. Analog dazu das gleiche bei der 2000er und 2500er Baugröße....


----------



## Illexfreak (22. März 2007)

*AW: Welche Rollengröße zum Spinnfischen auf Zander???*

1000er. ist leichter, geringe durchmesser passt genügend drauf, also warum nicht?


----------



## eisblaubaer (22. März 2007)

*AW: Welche Rollengröße zum Spinnfischen auf Zander???*

Hallo,

warscheinlich ne blöde Frage aber woran erkenne ich was eine 3000er oder 4000er Rolle ist


----------



## Nordlichtangler (22. März 2007)

*AW: Welche Rollengröße zum Spinnfischen auf Zander???*



eisblaubaer schrieb:


> warscheinlich ne blöde Frage aber woran erkenne ich was eine 3000er oder 4000er Rolle ist


Steht drauf, meist auf der Spule.



heinzrch schrieb:


> vergiß es: 3000er und 4000er sind mit identischem Getriebegehäuse ausgestattet, d.h. z.B. bei der Capricorn sind das gerade mal 20g zwischen der 3000er und 4000er Größe. Analog dazu das gleiche bei der 2000er und 2500er Baugröße....


Die Daiwas sind da etwas anders als Shimanos und Ryobis, einfach dickere oder größer gebaute Rollen mit dann vergleichsweise kleinerer Schnurfassung, ganz extrem bei den neuen RealFour Rollen z.B. ,  wo die große Spule bei einigen Modellen reduziert in der Schnurfassung ist. Für die subjektive Beurteilung des Aussehens natürlich ein gewichtiger Faktor.


----------



## eisblaubaer (22. März 2007)

*AW: Welche Rollengröße zum Spinnfischen auf Zander???*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Steht drauf, meist auf der Spule.
> 
> 
> Die Daiwas sind da etwas anders als Shimanos und Ryobis, einfach dickere oder größer gebaute Rollen mit dann vergleichsweise kleinerer Schnurfassung, ganz extrem bei den neuen RealFour Rollen z.B. ,  wo die große Spule bei einigen Modellen reduziert in der Schnurfassung ist. Für die subjektive Beurteilung des Aussehens natürlich ein gewichtiger Faktor.




Moin,

habe total viele Rollen wo nichts draufsteht.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (22. März 2007)

*AW: Welche Rollengröße zum Spinnfischen auf Zander???*

Ds sind dann wohl die einfacheren. Auf den ganzen besseren Spinnrollen >50-100 EUR von Ryobi, Daiwa und Shimano steht das aber drauf, bei Spro in der Typennummer. Ist eine Japangröße, also Japaner spezifisch.


----------



## kintaro (22. März 2007)

*AW: Welche Rollengröße zum Spinnfischen auf Zander???*



heinzrch schrieb:


> vergiß es: 3000er und 4000er sind mit identischem Getriebegehäuse ausgestattet, d.h. z.B. bei der Capricorn sind das gerade mal 20g zwischen der 3000er und 4000er Größe.


das ist nicht bei allen so daiwa certate z.b.
Certate 3000	285g
Certate 4000	365g


----------



## silviomopp (22. März 2007)

*AW: Welche Rollengröße zum Spinnfischen auf Zander???*

...eine 2000   und eine 3000  , je größer der köder, umso größer die Rolle:vik:


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (22. März 2007)

*AW: Welche Rollengröße zum Spinnfischen auf Zander???*

Also meistens kommen eher kleine Köder bis max.11cm zu Einsatz fangen genau so gut wie die Riesengummis und 100g mehr oder weniger merkt man glaub ich schon nach 4-5 Stunden Angeln^^

mfg Flo


----------



## joopie (23. März 2007)

*AW: Welche Rollengröße zum Spinnfischen auf Zander???*

Rollengröße?
Kommt darauf an, wie man fischt! Wenn ich eine 2,10 m Rute mit WG bis 12gr und leichten Twistern/Gummifischen benutze, reicht eine 1000 allemal. Ausserdem danken es die Arme und Gelenke.
Im Rhein bzw. Fliessgewässern mit einer stärkeren Rute und entsprechenden schweren Ködern, sollte es schon eine 4000 sein.
Meiner Meinung nach haben, insbesondere in Zeiten der geflochtenen Schnur, die Rollen sowieso eine viel zu große Spulenkapazität und damit auch Gewicht.
Viel wichtiger ist meiner Meinung nach, dass Rolle und Rute zusammen passen und ausgeglichen und der Hand liegen!
#6


----------



## Micha110 (24. März 2007)

*AW: Welche Rollengröße zum Spinnfischen auf Zander???*

Moin,

würde sagen für Zander reicht ne 2500er Größe. Bin der Meinung das man nicht zu schwer fischen sollte. Fische selbst ne 2500er Stradic an ner Sportex- zusammen hab ich dann gerade mal ca. 500gr in der Hand. So läßt es sich schon gut und lange angeln.


Gruß Micha


----------



## esox82 (25. März 2007)

*AW: Welche Rollengröße zum Spinnfischen auf Zander???*

ich habe eine 12er fireline crystal
mfg Andy


----------



## Case (25. März 2007)

*AW: Welche Rollengröße zum Spinnfischen auf Zander???*



Micha110 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> würde sagen für Zander reicht ne 2500er Größe. Bin der Meinung das man nicht zu schwer fischen sollte. Fische selbst ne 2500er Stradic an ner Sportex- zusammen hab ich dann gerade mal ca. 500gr in der Hand. So läßt es sich schon gut und lange angeln.
> 
> ...



Seh ich ganz genau so.

Case


----------



## raubfischwunder (4. April 2007)

*AW: Welche Rollengröße zum Spinnfischen auf Zander???*

hab ne 2500 daiwa certate und fische mit 17 er spiderwire
bin bis jetzt damit klargekommen
ist natürlich geschmacksache 
aber bis auf 12 gehe ich kaum runter,
man kann ja nie wissen,
vielleicht verirrt sich ja mal der traumhecht an der rute nur so neben bei, und dann ist sicher sicher
aber man soll die hoffnung nicht aufgeben
wer nicht angelt- fängt auch keine fische


----------



## Veit (4. April 2007)

*AW: Welche Rollengröße zum Spinnfischen auf Zander???*



Johnnie Walker schrieb:


> eeeeeeeehm welche schnurgröße würdet ihr zum spinnen auf zander emphelen ?
> vlg



Ich würde empfehlen zumindest bei geflochtener Schnur nur nach der Tragkraft gehen, weil die Durchmesserangaben meistens erfunden sind, in der Regel ist der Durchmesser in der Realität höher als auf der Verpackung angegeben. Die einzige Geflochtene bei der die Angabe einigermaßen stimmt ist die "Quattron PT" von Quantum. Hatte sie leider noch nicht im Praxistest, aber bald...
Generell reichen ca. 8 kg Tragkraft zum Zanderangeln vollkommen aus. Niedriger gehe ich persönlich nicht, da ich größere Hechte und Welse, die mir an meinen Gewässern auch immermal als Beifang an die Kunstköder gehen auch ganz gerne lande. Wo natürlich nur Zander und Barsche vorkommen, kann man durchaus noch etwas feiner angeln.


----------



## ceram (4. April 2007)

*AW: Welche Rollengröße zum Spinnfischen auf Zander???*



Veit schrieb:


> Die einzige Geflochtene bei der die Angabe einigermaßen stimmt ist die "Quattron PT" von Quantum. Hatte sie leider noch nicht im Praxistest, aber bald...



Servus#h,
du meinst "die einzige", die Du *kennst *- es gibt noch einige andere. Eine sehr empfehlenswerte Schnur, mit welcher ich hochzufrieden bin, ist die Spin Line von Climax (Fa. Ockert)
Gruß Markus


----------

